# ati2mtag.sys on installing windows xp



## guviee (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys, i recently had to reinstall windows xp and it all goes smoothly until there's a box that comes up and asks me to locate the ati2mtag.sys on the install disk of my ati graphic card. However, i have lost my install disk so i have no idea how to make it work. I tried burning the drivers onto a disk and then putting the disk into my own computer ( typing this on my brother's computer ) and it did not work. If anyone knows a way to fix this or even work around it to get my windows working and from there installing the drivers on my own computer it would be very appreciated. My computer has been down for 2 days now, help needed!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

If you Google ati2mtag.sys you'll find the file and the explanation of what it is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------

